# Motor mit Süßwasser Spülen????



## Käptn Ahab (30. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Bootsangelnde Boardies

Habe mal eine Frage in der Anleitung meines Motors steht,das man ihn nach der Benutzung im Salzwasser mit Süßwasser spülen soll,mein Bootshändler meint aber das der Salzgehalt der Ostsee so gering ist,das ein Spülen nicht nötig ist!!
Wenn man Wasserlieger ist ist ein Spülen ja auch kaum durchzuführen,für mich als Trailerfahrer ist das schon weniger Problematisch,jedoch habe ich ja keinen anderen Motor als der Wasserlieger!!!!!
Wäre nett,wenn ihr euch hier mal äußern könntet wie ihr das Handhabt und Warum!!!!


----------



## Tiffy (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor mit Süßwasser Spülen????*

Ich spüle immer mit Süßwasser weil es bewiesenermaßen nicht schadet  ums mal so zu sagen. 

Ohne Salz ist mir irgendwie lieber wie mit 'nem bisschen Salz


----------



## oh-nemo (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor mit Süßwasser Spülen????*



			
				Käptn Ahab schrieb:
			
		

> mein Bootshändler meint aber das der Salzgehalt der Ostsee so gering ist,das ein Spülen nicht nötig ist!!


Hi Käptn Ahab #h
is doch klar wie Klossbrühe,Dein Händler möchte das Du Ihn öfter mal mit Deinem Motor "besuchen" kommst :q
Meiner wird mit "Micky Mäusen" nach jedem Ostsee-Gang gespült.


----------



## eisentrude (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor mit Süßwasser Spülen????*

Selbst wenn Du nur im Bodden warst - spül ihn durch - ein paar Tropfen Ballistol im Eimer können nur gut sein


----------



## clava (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor mit Süßwasser Spülen????*

@Käpt'n Ahab

Spül ihn, ich habe gerade erst einen Impeller wegen Salzfraß (eklige Ostsee-Salzkristalle mit Schmier und Glibber dran) ersetzen müssen, zum Glück nur beim Hilfsmotor...

Mit den schon erwähnten "Micky-Mäusen" geht das Spülen supergut.

Allseits gute Fahrt


----------



## Zanderfischer (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor mit Süßwasser Spülen????*



> Mit den schon erwähnten "Micky-Mäusen" geht das Spülen supergut.



Was sind "Micky-Mäuse"  ;+


----------



## quicksilver540 (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor mit Süßwasser Spülen????*

moin käptn,vielleicht solltest du als erstes mal den trailer spülen|supergri |supergri (war spass)ne im ernst ich spüle im winter jedesmal wenn ich in der ostsee war.im sommer liegt er ja nun mal 7monate in der ostsee ,da kann ich ihm im winter wenigstens was gutes tun:m .eigentlich spüle ich das ganze teil immer ab(boot ,trailer ,motor,angeln).ach ja die geschichte mit dem impeller mach ich sowieso alle zwei jahre damit es mir nicht unverhofft passiert(is auch keine so dramatische arbeit und die kosten sind auch nicht besonders hoch).Gruss marco


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor mit Süßwasser Spülen????*

Wenns paßt, mach ich das auch mal (Trailer). Aber einen wirklich dicken Kopf mache ich mir darum eigentlich auch nicht. Die Motoren der Vielfahrer und Wasserlieger müßten dann eigentlich ständig kaputt sein. Viel mehr Schaden nehmen die Motoren durch wenig fahren und Betriebsaufnahme ohne Warmlauf.
Die Auspuffgase beinhalten noch soviel an Öl und Fett das da sicher so einiges an "internem Korrosionsschutz" entsteht. Wenn das wirklich Problematisch werden könnte, würden sicher die Hersteller bei den heutigen langen Garantiezeiten entsprechende Hinweise geben.
Auch mein Händler gab mir den Hinweis, dass er das für nicht wirklich notwendig hält. Es gibt, wenn man auf die Zuverlässigkeit und Langlebigkeit Wert legt, wichtigere Dinge.
Aber vielleicht meldet Albatros sich dazu auch noch mal. Auf sein Urteil würde ich in diesem Zusammenhang großen Wert legen.

Ich glaube, der Impeller wird kaum durch Salz angegriffen. Er kann z.B. im Winter durch Restwasser anfrieren und beschädigt werden. Ich wechsle ihn sowieso alle 2 Jahre. Ist mir sicherer.

Im Sommer nicht spülen (wenn durch die Hitze das Wasser schön verdunstet
und Salze zurückläßt... und dann im Winter doch? Aber ich glaube, ich habe dich verstanden. Es geht dir mehr um Reinigung als um irgendwelche Korrosion.


----------



## clava (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor mit Süßwasser Spülen????*



			
				Zanderfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind "Micky-Mäuse" ;+


Moin Zanderfischer,

Micky-Mäuse sehen so ähnlich aus wie Kopfhörer und werden über die Wassereinlässe für den Impellerschacht des Motors gestülpt. Daran ist ein Anschluss für einen Gartenschlauch, mit dem das Wasser durch die Micky-Mäuse in den Impeller-Kanal gelangt ohne dass allzuviel nebenbei geht. Aussenborder darf man nicht ohne Wasserfluss durch den Impellerkanal laufen lassen, da sie sonst überhitzen können und dann den Geist aufgeben...

Lass Dir die Zanderfilets schmecken, ist ja immer noch mit das Beste, was die Schuppenträger so zu bieten haben


----------



## quicksilver540 (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor mit Süßwasser Spülen????*

@dolfin ,ich würde ihn auch im sommer öfter spülen wenn es mit wenig aufwand verbunden wäre aber das bötche liegt nun mal in der ostsee und ich habe keine lust es jedes wochenende rauszuholen .(bin ja auch faul)aber im winter wenn ich eh trailer und es nach einem trip saubermache kann ich auch so lange die mickymäuse dranhängen und ihn laufen lassen.Gruss Marco


----------



## quicksilver540 (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor mit Süßwasser Spülen????*

ach ja das mit den auspuffgasen ist leider nicht ganz richtig da darin mehr schädliche bestandteile enthalten sind als gute.wenn ich länger als zwei monate nicht fahre konserviere ich den motor auch (motor laufen lassen -benzinhahn zu ,kurz vorm ausgehen sprühöl in die vergaser,wenn er aus ist ,kerzen raus etwas sprühöl in die zylinder ,noch mal kurz durchdrehen(nicht ich)und fertig ist


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor mit Süßwasser Spülen????*

Alles klar, Marco!
Aber ich habe eben auch nochmal nachgesehen. Naja, man liest die Betriebsanleitung irgendwann auch nicht mehr so genau...
Also bei mir empfiehlt Honda die Frischwasserspülung nach jedem Salzwassergebrauch.
Besteht höchstens noch die Frage: Was meinen die mit Salzwasser? Diese Anleitung wird ja weltweit gleich vertrieben. Ich habe aber gesehen, es gibt da die Möglichkeit einen Spülfestanschluß zu installieren und dann mit so einem "Gardena-Click" direkt einzuspeisen. Das geht auch an Stegen mit Frischwasseranschlüssen, wenn man im Wasser liegt.
Aber irgendwie.....???


----------



## quicksilver540 (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor mit Süßwasser Spülen????*

@dolfin ,ich habe einen solchen anschluss aber leider keinen steg .ich liege an einer boje ca .30m vom land und weit und breit kein süsswasser.aber eins ist mal klar ,je öfter der motor läuft umso besser ,es stehen sich nämlich in der tat die meisten bootsmotoren kaputt.


----------



## Albatros (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor mit Süßwasser Spülen????*

Moinsen#h

also ich würde auch, wann immer ich könnte und Zeit dazu habe, den Motor mit Frisch- oder Süßwasser spülen. Meine Erfahrung bezieht sich auf die vielen Motoren, die im Salzwasser (bei uns in der Nordsee) laufen und durch uns gewartet werden. Es zeigt sich immer wieder, sehr viel Salzfraß und Korrosion, was bei den Motoren die im Süß- Brackwasser laufen, nicht der Fall ist. Zum einen sind die Motor - Flusher (Micky Mäuse) ideal, zum anderen gibt es auch die optionalen Zubehörteile des jeweiligen Motorherstellers. Wasser anschließen muss man in jedem Fall und dafür reichen die günstigen Motor Flusher (7,90 - 9,90Euro) völlig aus. Übrigens, ich habe auch mal eine kpl. Motorenwartung (lt. Techniker) und für jeden nachvollziehbar, in`s Magazin gestellt. Wenn es jemanden interessiert, einfach mal nachschauen
Ach, da fällt mir noch ein: Die Lebenserwartung eines Motors der im Salzwasser läuft ist bei weitem nicht so hoch, wie die Motoren die im Süßwasser laufen! Ich würde mal glatte 10 Jahre, oder ein drittel abziehen...
Hierbei ist zu beachten, daß etwa beide Motoren die gleiche Laufleistung haben.


----------



## Zanderfischer (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor mit Süßwasser Spülen????*

@Albatros

Ich kann leider nichts finden unter "Motorenwartung"

Gib mal einen Tipp wie/wo ich den Artikel finde! |kopfkrat


----------



## quicksilver540 (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor mit Süßwasser Spülen????*

schau doch mal hier vorbei  http://www.marinepower.com/website/mphome.nsf?Open&LANGUAGE=DEdort kannstr du dir ne wartungsanleitung runterladen auch wenn es kein mercury ist .die vorgehensweise ist eigentlich immer die selbe.Gruss marco


----------



## oh-nemo (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor mit Süßwasser Spülen????*



			
				Albatros schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, da fällt mir noch ein: Die Lebenserwartung eines Motors der im Salzwasser läuft ist bei weitem nicht so hoch, wie die Motoren die im Salzwasser laufen! Ich würde mal glatte 10 Jahre, oder ein drittel abziehen...
> Hierbei ist zu beachten, daß etwa beide Motoren die gleiche Laufleistung haben.


???
Du meinst erst Salz,dann Süsswasser


----------



## Albatros (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor mit Süßwasser Spülen????*

@oh-nemo

danke, habs berichtigt#6

@Zanderfischer

ich schau heute noch nach, jetzt geh ich erst mal in die Heia


----------



## FrankHB (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor mit Süßwasser Spülen????*

Moin Salzwasserdriver

Zu dem Thema muss ich auch noch was ergänzen.

Es ist ja nicht nur das Salzwasser.

Die AB´s oder IB´s mit Seewasserkühlung kriegen nie die Betriebstemparatur, die ein Motor braucht.

Man fährt so einen Motor mit maximal 60-62 Grad auch bei Vollgas. Würde man ihn höher einstellen wie beim Automotor, würden die Salzkristalle die Kanäle dicht setzen.

Von wegen die Ostsee hat keinen Salzgehalt.....
Hatten dás Thema gerade in Heil - im Angelladen ging es um den Salzgehalt, weil er das Wasser für Wattwürmer anreichern musste.
Ich hatte ihm noch gesagt, wieviel die Ostsee hat, habe die Zahl jetzt aber nicht im Kopf.
Müsst ihr mal bei Google eingeben - Salzgehalt der Ostsee.

Das Spülen der Motoren finde ich O.K. Man sollte es so oft wie möglich machen.
Dabei habe ich auch eine Erfahrung gemacht, man sollte mit dem Wasserdruck aufpassen.

Hatte bei einem Motor mal zuviel gegeben und das kam nicht so gut.
Ich habe jedes Jahr meinen IB Einkreiskühlung gespült, indem ich mir eine Plastiktonne fertig gemacht habe, Z-Antrieb rein und noch ein paar leckere Sachen, die er gebrauchen kann.

Und trotzdem, nach der 5. Saison war ein neuer Wärmetauscher fällig und ein neuer Zylinderkopf.
Total angefressen vom Salzwasser. ( Bin nun wirklich Vielfahrer)

Jetzt wird umgestellt auf Zweikreiskühlung.
Habe immer noch Salztränen in den Augen von der Rechnung.

Ich wünsche euch Allen einen guten Rutsch und eine erfolgreiche Saison 2005.

Gruß Frank

PS: Albatros

Das kann ich mir vorstellen, was ihr in der Werkstatt für vergammelte Motoren seht. Die meisten sehen immer nur die glänzende Motorabdeckung. :q


----------



## Albatros (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor mit Süßwasser Spülen????*

@Zanderfischer

HIER gehts zum Magazin

@Frank

so ist es meistens  #6


----------



## kabeljau (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor mit Süßwasser Spülen????*

wir reinigen die kühlsysteme von unsren motoren alle viertel jahr. die boote sind das ganze jahr im salzwasser vonner nordsee.


----------



## seaman (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Motor mit Süßwasser Spülen????*

Moin ,moin
Ich habe das Problem ganz einfach gelöst. Wenn ich von der See nach Hause komme, das Boot steht ja schon auf dem Trailer,  mache ich einen kleinen Sonntagsausflug mit meinem Schatz auf der Mosel. Dann ist mein Schatz wieder versöhnt, der Trailer gewaschen und der Motor gespült.


----------

